# Bonus Breaks



## ron1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi All,

Can anyone let me know if RCI USA offers it's members Bonus Breaks? 

In South Africa members can avail themselves of up to five Bonus Breaks a year.

What is the offer from RCI USA and at what price.

I would appreciate assistance in this matter.

Kind regards, Ron, Fairfields.


----------



## westrougers (Nov 5, 2007)

*SA and Bonus Weeks*

I am about to pay maintenance fees and before depositing to RCI or DAE would like to know also whether we can get any bonus weeks from either.

Mike


----------

